# Red dot sight



## lbslures1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a Smith and Wesson Model 622, I would like to add a red dot sight to this pistol but there are no mounts of any kind on this model. My question is to anyone, how would I be able to mount a red dot sight on this pistol? I am sure that it could be done and I am also sure that some form of mount like a Weaver mount could be added and more than likely the pistol would have to be drilled and tapped somewhere to be able to do this and would it be feasible? Comments are very welcome. Thanks


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Some methods are better than others.*

I'm anxious to see responses from knowledgable people. The only ideas that come to my feeble brain this evening are the obvious two:

Talk with a local gunsmith about options.
Take a roll of duct tape and ... :smt082
Hopefully somebody has some good advice to offer.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

lbslures1 said:


> I have a Smith and Wesson Model 622, I would like to add a red dot sight to this pistol but there are no mounts of any kind on this model. My question is to anyone, how would I be able to mount a red dot sight on this pistol? I am sure that it could be done and I am also sure that some form of mount like a Weaver mount could be added and more than likely the pistol would have to be drilled and tapped somewhere to be able to do this and would it be feasible? Comments are very welcome. Thanks


I am aware of two different scope mounting systems for your pistol, made by Aimtech and B-Square. Of the two, I have used the Aimtech type on other pistol models (not the 622), and they seem to work well. You do have to use some Loctite or other screw-glue on the grip screws to keep them from coming loose under the stress/vibration of repeated firing, but other than that, I've seen no problems with the Aimtech mounts. Most models allow you to still see/use the iron sights under the mount.

The B-Square system looks like it would work, but before I'd use it, I'd just take the gun to a gunsmith and have 3-4 holes drilled and tapped in the 622's top rib, and a Weaver-style base screwed on. The cost would be similar, but the mount would be a LOT stronger, and lower, too (many folks like the lowest possible mount for pistol optics). This type of system would block use of the iron sights, but I'd accept that trade-off for the strength/simplicity.

Links to the two different mount systems (I've not dealt with these companies, so I am not endorsing them, just using them to illustrate the options):

AIM APM11 MNT SW 422/622/2206 BLK

B-Square .22 Semi-Auto Pistol Mounts


----------



## lbslures1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Red Dot Sight Reply*

Thanks for the info, did not know of these items that you have told me about, very interesting, thanks again.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like an excellent use of $75.


----------

